# Mephisto, Birkenstock, vs. Naot sandals



## Matcha (Aug 25, 2004)

I need to replace a pair of Mephisto Zaverios, an open-back leather clog, or might get the Norman, an open toed, double-strap slip on.

Mephistos seem to run twice the price of Birkenstocks, and Naot a bit less than the Birks. Has anyone taken a close look at these and compared quality? How are they different? Worth it?

I have an old pair of Mephisto Ziverios and they've worn like nails. Ugly like all the Mephistos but for clogs that's excusable. I don't like the way Mephisto slaps its name on the outside of all its shoes, though.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the Shark by Mephisto and I've never had better. I've also never spent as much. As for the tags, have your cobbler remove them if they bother you.


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh my.


----------



## Matcha (Aug 25, 2004)

This is an unabashed bump. Any comments on Mephisto, Birks, or Naot and a comparison of quality?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

For sandals, I prefer Born to all of the above. They are absolutely the most comfortable and hold up well. That said, I only wear sandals at the beach or at the lake. I don't think they are appropriate for wear in town. No one wants to see a guys feet.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by onthelistbaby_
> 
> Oh my.


Ditto....I dont think those are ever the right answer....

If you must wear sandals opt for flip=flops from j crew

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Birkenstocks for me are indelibly associated with a patchouli drenched, braided armpit earth mother from Oregon chewing me out at a book signing in Santa Monica as a 'Greedhead Cowboy' obviously there to cause trouble ( I had driven straight from the ranch.) A few minutes later my friend Julia Butterfly swept into the room and gave me a deep hug.You've had good luck with your Mephistos. Buy a new pair, buff out the logo and be happy.


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Birkenstocks are an excellent choice. I grew up in Germany (the country of their origin) and found them to be comfortable and durable. They may have some socialist connotations, but I don't care. Huge bang for the buck. Another advantage is that Birkenstocks can also be resoled.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

I like Birkenstocks, but I also braid my armpit hair.

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Keen also makes durable and comfortable sandals.










"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, OK, this has gotten totally out of hand. Both of the examples pictured are hideous, I wouldn't put them on my elephant. If you're going to go the plastic route, do yourself a favor and get Chacos:

Also available in more stylish models and colors. Comfort and quality are both out of this world and styling is spare, functional, and attractive. Really, just stay the hell away from anything made of tire rubber.

More at www.chacousa.com. I have had 2 pairs for about 6 years and am just beginning to think about resoling.

Tom

--------------------
Death is...whimsical...today


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

Man those "Keen"s are Ugly!!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I also like Birkenstocks, I wear a pair in the summer months....no back strap for me though and not clogs, just a good old sandle, thanks.

guit


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Just to throw in a tourist thing, visitors to Israel should not miss the bargains at the Teva/Naot outlet at Kibbutz Naot in the Northern Gallilee. There are some wonderful bargains and you can wander through the kibbutz factory where they are made.

Ned Soltz


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by indylion_
> 
> Keen also makes durable and comfortable sandals.
> 
> ...


If your gonna wear these, why not wear the rest of the shoe?

I'll second that every sandal posted in this thread is hideous. Buy a pair of driving loafers on sale and wear them instead. When you go to the beach, wear 10$ flip flops

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

To many of us, driving mocs (especially sockless) look awfully affected. Besides, they still aren't as open as sandals.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Teacher_
> 
> To many of us, driving mocs (especially sockless) look awfully affected. Besides, they still aren't as open as sandals.


Most people spend a lot of times in their cars but somehow you think driving loafers are affected.

I ask you this, how much time have you spent walking through the hills of Galilee? Because I can't think of anything more affected than grown men walking around in town in hi-tech versions of middle eastern footwear.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

It has been my experience that driving loafers are not very comfortable for long term walking, in contrast to any of the sandals mentioned above. Comfort still counts doesn't it, when speaking of sandals?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by GT3_
> 
> It has been my experience that driving loafers are not very comfortable for long term walking, in contrast to any of the sandals mentioned above. Comfort still counts doesn't it, when speaking of sandals?


The issue was whether or not driving loafers were affectatious (I'm not sure that's a word). Comfort does count but my point was that "mandals" could easily be seen as affectations. In addition, they look completely out of place in town and in my mind say that the person cares so much about comfort that he doesn't care about how his shoes look. He might as well wear some ratty old comfortable pants and a huge t-shirt to complete the ensemble.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

> quoteosted - 04/10/2006 : 10:21:51
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> quote:
> ...


I was not addressing the issues of "affectatious"-ness, or a walk in town. My comment concerned only the difference in comfort when walking with sandals or driving loafers. Furthermore, since sandals were the original object of interest, a question to replace them unavoidably involves a question of original comfort. Nothing more and nothing less, fairly straight forward.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Not everything associated with driving/cars is commonly accepted. Driving gloves look affected to me, too, unless one is racing in a car with a smooth-wood steering wheel.



> quote:
> I ask you this, how much time have you spent walking through the hills of Galilee? Because I can't think of anything more affected than grown men walking around in town in hi-tech versions of middle eastern footwear.


You might, but most won't, which is in line with what I was originally talking about. An affectation is something that is odd or uncommon and is done/worn/acted (etc.) in order to be different or out of character, or to stand out. The ubiquitous sandal does not fit this description. And sandals originated in more places than just the Middle East.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I do concur that driving mocs are uncomfortable for walking around....its also been my experience that they wear much more quickly when not used for their intended purpose....

My point I suppose was that for a group of individuals extremely concerned with their personal appearance, I'm surprised anyone on AAAC would strap those things to their feet because they are comfortable. Might as well get a pair of classic nikes. I understand they arent an "open" shoe but do anyones feet really get to hot?

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Teacher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandals on men are by no means ubiquitous where I live. Perhaps this is different elsewhere. I seldom, if ever, see men in sandals in town (by men, I mean guys over 25).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by MrRogers_
> 
> I do concur that driving mocs are uncomfortable for walking around....its also been my experience that they wear much more quickly when not used for their intended purpose....
> 
> ...


Yes, my feet get very, very hot. It's actually the first part of my body that seems to feel the heat, believe it or not. Others, of course, differ.

Many here have comment on comfort versus form. What many seem not to realize, though, is that some of us perspire more than others. Additionally, some of us become visibly uncomfortable in the heat. I'm over 210 lbs, yet I'm only 5' 10". I don't mean to brag, but I have a rather muscular physique. What this means is that I'm probably going to be the last to freeze to death, but my compactness and high metabolism mean that I overheat easily (and I mean that...I've suffered mild heat stroke many times, despite frequent water consumption). Therefore, for some, it isn't a matter of a little comfort...it's a matter of (1.) not being drenched with perspiration (which is far more unsightly to some of us than are shorts and sandals); (2.) not _smelling_ like perspiration; and (3.) maybe even helping stave off heat stroke on those really hot days. If somebody doesn't like the look of my sandals or my legs, I can live with that. After all, I dress for myself.


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

The original post concerned replacing _sandals_ with sandals or their equivalents. We have already established the fact that driving loafers are not as comforable as sandals, therefore they are not equivalent to sandals.

Would one replace driving loafers with sandals when driving? Probably not. Additionally, no one sees the drivers feet. In the case of driving, driving loafers are superior to sandals in more ways than one.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

If I am not in an old pair of running shoes while in the operating room, I wear either a pair of Dansko clogs or Naot clogs. I had to chuck my college dirty bucs that I wore all through residency training about 7 years ago. The Naots are very comfortable and durable. I have a colleague who is a very respected foot/ankle specialist with a gait lab and is the president of the foot/ankle orthopedic surgeon society who states that Naots really are the best shoe for the buck, when it comes to comfort and being "good" to your feet.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Teacher_
> I don't mean to brag, but I have a rather muscular physique.


[:0][:I][:X]


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

i have observed that americans really go for this kind of footwear.


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

I used to be a Birkenstock nut before I discovered Chacos. Chacos rule. If you can't handle the web straps, Chaco now sells a black leather version of its Jorge sandal.

In fact, Sierra Trading post has them on sale in many sizes. Holy Moly! I may have to get a pair. 



Purple label also makes great looking sandals, as does Polo and Bruno Magli (which were on sale at Ben Silver a couple of months ago)


----------



## Matcha (Aug 25, 2004)

I appreciate the comments on various sandals. However, I'm trying to find out if anyone knows of the differences between the three brands (Mephisto, Birks, and Naot), that put out a very similar model...a slip on (backless) shoe with a closed or an open toe and a molded food bed. 

I wear these around the house and rarely for a walk around the block in the heat of the summer.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I have worn all threeopen-back leather clogs. For me, the birks are the most uncomfortable. They have a firm or hard arch . The mephistos are the most cushioned, but seem to wide foe my foot and do not have enough support for me. I prefer the naots to the others, but I may be in the minority. They simply fit me better and seem more comfortable. Birks have a much bigger selection in terms of leathers and colors followed by mephisto. I have a partner who prefers his nmephistos in the operating room over birks, but he has not tried naots. Try all three on and go with what is most comfortable. I don't think you can go wrong with either mephistos or naots in terms of longevity. BTW, they won't win any beauty contests.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## MVH (Apr 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by acidicboy_
> 
> i have observed that americans really go for this kind of footwear.


yes, they should definitely get that european (esp. german) look going by wearing socks with them.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by MVH_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... but they have to strictly follow the dress code:
white athletic tube socks for daytime
grey thick socks for evening


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

> quote:acidicboy Posted - 04/16/2006 : 23:54:47
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> quote:
> ...


Comon guys have some respect for the German culture. To each their own when it comes to casual dressing, especially with sandals. There is nothing wrong with wearing socks and Birkenstocks.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by GT3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

